# Cubase Expression Maps in Dorico?



## PhilA (Nov 17, 2022)

As I’m now understanding (thanks to the wonderful help on here) the power of Expression maps and playback templates. I’m wondering how much time would he saved by using Art Conductor’s Cubase expression maps as a starting point. I guess the simple question out of this is, is the time saved worth the spend on the pre made Cubase maps? Yes I know they are just the starting point but it does appear to be a sizeable chunk of the work 😉


----------



## Woodie1972 (Nov 18, 2022)

I don't know the Art Conductor's expression maps, but I imported the expression maps from the Steinberg website into Dorico and that was such a bunch of work, that I decided to create my own


----------



## ed buller (Nov 18, 2022)

Dorico's Expression maps are much more sophisticated. You are better off making them from scratch

best

e


----------



## PhilA (Nov 18, 2022)

Thanks 👍🏻 money saved 😁


----------



## Freudon33 (Nov 18, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Dorico's Expression maps are much more sophisticated. You are better off making them from scratch
> 
> best
> 
> e


how are Dorico's expression maps more sophisticated than in Cubase?
what is the function that Cubase does not allow that interests me


----------



## ed buller (Nov 18, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> how are Dorico's expression maps more sophisticated than in Cubase?


a lot more parameters basically . They aren't just switches. Perhaps the MOST important criteria is note length. This should be addressed first. There are 5 possibilities , so the first thing you should do is map the correct samples for this. Then legato, then deal with spiccato, staccato,Tenuto and Stac/Tenuto . Then trills,trems, harmonics and mutes. When all that is done you can ( if your samples allow it ) patch up all the rest.

best

e


----------



## Freudon33 (Nov 18, 2022)

ok thanks for the insights
I don't know yet if I'm going to take advantage of Dorico's promo
I have so many expression maps that I will probably have to modify
and just moved to Cubase for about 2 1/2 years
and given the time taken to create a huge template
with instruments with expression maps and also by articulation
I'm afraid that Dorico is not made for templates with a lot of tracks


----------



## ed buller (Nov 18, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> I'm afraid that Dorico is not made for templates with a lot of tracks


Huh ?...so not true. Have you played with the latest version ?. What are your sample libraries ? I have a shit ton of expression maps i can let you have

e


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 18, 2022)

I bought Art Conductor stuff and don't use it. Some would of course. 

Expression maps are a pain to learn and the manual is no real help (check Utubve) but once you realise that most of the parameters are to be totally ignored, that the way you enter data is outright mad and quirky and there is a _process_ for speed; that the terminology of things could confuse Einstein; that you nee to stay away from Note symbols altogether, only then with a little muscle memory they are, in fact easy to write - so long as you keep to a well beaten path. I can write them in my sleep.

*Tip:* I never use "directions" as they do not show up in the info line "Articulation" drop down list of the key editor lists (for VERY obscure reasons - don't ask). Did you even know it was there?? If you don't you should use it - its much better than the controller lanes. 

If you have ten or more articulations and you use the controller lane called Articulations in the lower region of the key editor, then that takes up a _*lot *_of real estate. You will either find yourself loosing names or you will lose a lot of screen.

So never choose "Direction" in your expression maps and you can feasibly use the drop down list in the info line instead and save acreage. Again, If you use the "Articulation" drop down list in the info line, in the Key Editor, you won't ever need to use the controller lane - thus saving a lot of screen space.

What have you lost? Nothing. If you want ot change an articulation for a note, highlight it, then go to the Info line/Articulation drop down and choose it. If you want ot do this for a series of notes then simply lassoo them and do the same. "Directions" (the idea that an articulation is used _until _a fresh instruction changes it, (e.g. a series of staccato notes) can be replaced with Expression map "Attributes" (these give _one time_ hits on an individual basis) but it is easy easy to assign a row of stacattos by simply lassooing the notes in the key editor before going to the Info line. 

As I say the language used to descibe these things sucks - "Directions" versus "Attributes" - clear as black treacle.

Expression maps are now over a decade old and badly in need of revision. They are also almost indespensible.


----------



## Freudon33 (Nov 18, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Huh ?...so not true. Have you played with the latest version ?. What are your sample libraries ? I have a shit ton of expression maps i can let you have
> 
> e


It was not an affirmation but rather
a question because I have no example or comparison of Dorico with Cubase


----------



## ed buller (Nov 18, 2022)

Freudon33 said:


> It was not an affirmation but rather
> a question because I have no example or comparison of Dorico with Cubase


Ah....so Dorico can handle as many tracks as you like. And yes loads of templates can be made. I would stress however that it needs VSL ensemble Pro to really be fast and stable if you have a large collection.

best

e


----------



## PhilA (Nov 18, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Ah....so Dorico can handle as many tracks as you like. And yes loads of templates can be made. I would stress however that it needs VSL ensemble Pro to really be fast and stable if you have a large collection.
> 
> best
> 
> e


Off topic but why has it taken so long for me to click on the link in your bio. What a wonderful impressive set of work Ed. Being a late 60’s child and having my teens in the 80’s I can only say that the Psychedelic Furs and in particular Love My Way shaped a lot of my love for music in those years.


----------

